# English Shepherd Pups in Missouri



## tandceshepherds (Aug 10, 2021)

We have a new litter of puppies! We had a waiting list, so there are only 3 males left.
Visit our website for details. tandceshepherds.wordpress.com


----------



## tandceshepherds (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cuties!


----------



## tandceshepherds (Aug 10, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cuties!


Thanks  Just wait until the next two weeks, they'll get REAL cute


----------



## tandceshepherds (Aug 10, 2021)

Four weeks old and getting cuter by the day!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Those pudgy faces!!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

4 weeks and they are so darn cute
Here's my 4 week old brussels griffon.


----------



## tandceshepherds (Aug 10, 2021)

These three guys are still available!


----------

